# USAF Combat SAR



## Kavsuvb (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## CANMAN (Jun 12, 2018)

On of my biggest regrets post high school. Was working part-time for the F.D. as a contingent employee at one of the local stations and trying to figure out how I was going to make Paramedic school happen. My Captain at the time was retired Air Force and told me to go talk to a recruiter. I went, told them I wanted to be a Paramedic, and at the time they had a 50k enlistment bonus for P.J.'s. I didn't know anything about the military or the different special forces, but it sounded good at the time. Went to MEPS but later backed out after finding out what those guys really did...... At the time I wasn't sure if that was what I was looking for, but now at 34 looking back I wish I would have pursued it. I was in the physical shape to have completed the process just was young and didn't know and was ill educated on what an awesome experience that would have been. I went on to P school at the local community college and started in LE for a brief period afterwards, but now wish I had that background and was able to travel and do some gun fighter/contract work.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 17, 2018)

@CANMAN I second basically everything you said, but a bit younger. Tbh was looking back about a year ago and thinking about CRO for the AF, but being engaged and upcoming family life, i couldn't do it.


----------

